# these look nice, but are they crap?



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

3x3 Keystone "Green Key" Vintage style tuner Gold

anyone use these before? I've got a few things from GFS before, and the quality always surprises me for what I pay... but I've not tried any of they're tuners...


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

Although I don't have experience with GFS or these exact tuners, my experience with tuners is that you get what you pay for. If it were me I would pay a little more and get something with a namebrand on it. Gotoh makes Kluson style of machines and I know that some of them are available from suppliers in Canada.

Josh


----------

